# Edge Insight monitor



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Turbos4life said:


> My review on the Edge Insight monitor.....ITS AWESOME! What I have also found out is if you drive it with a little authority it keeps the exhaust temps higher and the soot grams doesn't climb as quickly. Its nice to see when the DEF is actually pumping and seeing boost psi. For those that is looking for a way to see when regen is actually happening this is the thing to have because it has a regen "on-off" PID.


Kinda looks like that unit that came on the Cobalt SS/TC that sat in the bottom corner of the window.. How hard is this thing to install? I'd be more interested in going with one of these than gauges..


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Also where you bought it from, the only ones I'm seeing are for trucks?


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Kinda looks like that unit that came on the Cobalt SS/TC that sat in the bottom corner of the window.. How hard is this thing to install? I'd be more interested in going with one of these than gauges..


Its very easy...it just plugs into the OBD port and it works with all 1996 and up vehicles. When you first plug it in it will "download" PID's from OBD and then you can choose the sensors to display.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Turbos4life said:


> Its very easy...it just plugs into the OBD port and it works with all 1996 and up vehicles. When you first plug it in it will "download" PID's from OBD and then you can choose the sensors to display.


So this would monitor you're boost psi, air fuel, oil temp/psi and everything else? Looks like to track down you're 0-60 times as well.


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/VittoreWheelAndTire?fref=nf this is were I got mine from because it was the cheapest place I could find. It works with all 1996 and up.




Slammed2014Eco said:


> Also where you bought it from, the only ones I'm seeing are for trucks?


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> So this would monitor you're boost psi, air fuel, oil temp/psi and everything else? Looks like to track down you're 0-60 times as well.


Yes as long as the vehicle computer can "see" or read the sensor then it will display it.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Turbos4life said:


> https://www.facebook.com/VittoreWheelAndTire?fref=nf this is were I got mine from because it was the cheapest place I could find. It works with all 1996 and up.


For some reason I can't access that link, I found one on amazon that is the touch screen http://www.amazon.com/Edge-Products...automotive&vehicleId=1&vehicleType=automotive


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

Discount Tires - Free Shipping - Vittore Wheel & Tire That price on your link is pretty close to what I paid for mine and is a good deal. Regular price is $399. Here is another link but you have to email them for their lowest price which was a tab bit lower.



Slammed2014Eco said:


> For some reason I can't access that link, I found one on amazon that is the touch screen http://www.amazon.com/Edge-Products...automotive&vehicleId=1&vehicleType=automotive


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

turbos can you tell me what pids are monitored on our DIESELS with this there are a few other companys that cant monitor certain things I want


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

i want say egts/trans temps/soot levels/oil pressure/ those are some of them


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Can't you do this with an Android based phone/tablet and the Torq pro app? Would be far cheaper. 

Bluetooth OBD2 adapter - 30 bucks or less
TORQ Pro - 4.99 I believe
7in tablet - Many around 100 
Windshield mount - 15-30?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I have the torque pro app no pics for the above


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Pids


----------



## djrikm123 (Sep 3, 2014)

i installed this on my cruze also. i had it when i had my duramax and i loved it. but i just found out that superchips makes a tuner for the cruze! superchips and edge are the same company.


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

Give me a few and Ill compile a list and post PIDS


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

*PID list*

1) DPF Soot MASS 
2) Desired FRP 
3) Desired RPM 
4) EGT Post DOC/Pre SCR 
5) EGT Post DPF 
6) EGT Post SCR/Pre DPF 
7) EGT Post Turbo 
8) EGT Pre DPF 
9) Engine Coolant Temp 
10) Engine load 
11) Engine RPM 
12) Fuel level remaining 
13) Fuel rail pressure 
14) Fuel temp 
15) G force 
16) G force calculated 
17) G force lateral 
18) Horsepower 
19) Injection timing 
20) Intake air temp manifold 
21) Main injection timing 
22) Manifold abs pressure 
23) Mass airflow
24) Mileage average
25) Mileage coach
26) Mileage Instrument
27) Oil pressure
28) Percent grade
29) Percent of desired fan speed 
30) Regen status
31) Run time
32) Torque
33) Total misfire
34) Trip odometer
35) Turbo vane position
36) Urea fluid temp
37) Urea injection command
38) Urea level
39) Urea pressure
40) Urea range
41) Vehicle speed
42) Accel pedal position
43) Ambient air temp
44) Barometric pressure
45) Battery voltage
46) Calculated fuel rate
47) Number of DPF regens completed
#48 thru #55 is Cylinder #1 #2 #3 #4 Current misfire and History misfires
Found a few others
56) Boost psi
57) EGT pre turbo #1 sensor
That is the complete list on the Edge Insight.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

dam still no trans temp but pretty dam close


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> dam still no trans temp but pretty dam close


I made the list alittle easier to read instead of being crammed together sorry about that!


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Just picked one up myself, wanted to track regens and look at all the PIDs whenever I want


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine has been very helpful for monitoring regens


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I just ordered one of these off of Amazon. I had the Ultra Gauge before but wasn't very happy with it. It sounds like this is the cats meow!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> I have the torque pro app no pics for the above


Can you post which obd2 you got, and what pids it reads? I'm researching these but not finding much in the way of what each one reads. I like the fact that it is wireless and I can mount it in various places. Plus depending one everything, it can be less expensive then an Edge.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Other than just being able to monitor pressures and such, what critical information does this provide that would be of use to justify the $300 price tag?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Other than just being able to monitor pressures and such, what critical information does this provide that would be of use to justify the $300 price tag?


After my unscheduled $225 dealer visit for "DPF Full", it is well worth it to me to monitor my DPF and regens. This alone is worth the price.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> After my unscheduled $225 dealer visit for "DPF Full", it is well worth it to me to monitor my DPF and regens. This alone is worth the price.


So just to clarify some things. The regens clean out/empty the DPF but in some cases, like city driving, it won't I assume? The dealer then has to clear it out manually? So from what I see this monitor can show you the regens the car has done or is currently doing and soot level?

Are there any readings the system can't see on our CTDs? Is it able to read things like boost PSI?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> So just to clarify some things. The regens clean out/empty the DPF but in some cases, like city driving, it won't I assume? The dealer then has to clear it out manually? So from what I see this monitor can show you the regens the car has done or is currently doing and soot level?
> 
> Are there any readings the system can't see on our CTDs? Is it able to read things like boost PSI?


It's not city driving, but under very rare and special circumstances it can happen. It happened once to me in 125K miles and I detailed it here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...l-discussion/126738-dpf-full-how-prevent.html

And I talk more about the monitor and soot level here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ical-discussion/128194-anatomy-dpf-regen.html

It shows you everything that is available in the OBDII port, including boost, horsepower, temperatures, etc etc etc


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> It's not city driving, but under very rare and special circumstances it can happen. It happened once to me in 125K miles and I detailed it here:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...l-discussion/126738-dpf-full-how-prevent.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info!

I started looking around and found that Edge Products has released a new device found on their site here: Products | Edge Products
Looks like they're shipping out today. I called and asked if it would show all similar information to the model you have, diesel. He wasn't sure as he said it hasn't been tested on many vehicles yet. Do you know if they're all typically the same? If the vehicle's computer reads the information and sends it out, the device should be able to see it and display it regardless, I would imagine. As you mentioned in your other post, if it's available through the OBDII port, the device will display it.

Dunno if I should wait for people to order and post reviews or order it and try it myself. From what you've mentioned it seems the most valuable info to be able to monitor is soot level and regen status. I don't see those displays on any of the device screenshots, which is why I am questioning this.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Thanks for that info!
> 
> I started looking around and found that Edge Products has released a new device found on their site here: Products | Edge Products
> Looks like they're shipping out today. I called and asked if it would show all similar information to the model you have, diesel. He wasn't sure as he said it hasn't been tested on many vehicles yet. Do you know if they're all typically the same? If the vehicle's computer reads the information and sends it out, the device should be able to see it and display it regardless, I would imagine. As you mentioned in your other post, if it's available through the OBDII port, the device will display it.
> ...


I was unaware of the CS2, but the CTS2 was out when I ordered my CTS. Usually I like the latest and greatest, but I saw no reason to spend the extra $100. This was my first foray into this type of device. Once I discovered this would read the information I needed, I stopped researching and bought.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I was unaware of the CS2, but the CTS2 was out when I ordered my CTS. Usually I like the latest and greatest, but I saw no reason to spend the extra $100. This was my first foray into this type of device. Once I discovered this would read the information I needed, I stopped researching and bought.


Yeah, I have purchased the one you ordered. I found a local retailer that sells them. They were on clearance and got the last one! Score!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> Mine has been very helpful for monitoring regens


About how many miles are you seeing between regens?



Cruzator said:


> I just ordered one of these off of Amazon. I had the Ultra Gauge before but wasn't very happy with it. It sounds like this is the cats meow!


This "new" gauge looks to be better, but I've got no beef with the Ultragauge I'm running. What didn't you like about it? Just curious.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> About how many miles are you seeing between regens?


I have observed about 600 miles once and about 1000 miles another time. I posted some more detail in my thread "Anatomy of a Regen"


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> About how many miles are you seeing between regens?
> 
> 
> 
> This "new" gauge looks to be better, but I've got no beef with the Ultragauge I'm running. What didn't you like about it? Just curious.


Loved the price of the Ultra Gauge. The first time I let my car sit 2 weeks without driving, I came back to a dead battery. To be fair, I know there are different settings on the Ultra Gauge for shutting down. The gauge shut off, but I read it can leave the modules powered up. I just had it set with the factory default, and never tried any of the other settings. I also was surprised it wouldn't monitor any of the EGT sensors. I mainly used it to monitor coolant temp. and boost. I noticed my boost never got over 19.xxx. I had heard I should be running around 23 PSI while in overboost mode. I looked through the manual and found it only went up to 19 lbs of boost (or something like that). I have nothing else to compare it too, so maybe that is correct. I was also hoping to be able to monitor DPF load. I had read about the Ultra Gauge and I knew it wouldn't do a lot of this. It is a nice unit and had a very nice mount, and I can't complain about it for the price. I certainly wouldn't discourage people from getting it, as long as the dead battery issue can be prevented.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> I have observed about 600 miles once and about 1000 miles another time. I posted some more detail in my thread "Anatomy of a Regen"


That seems on pair with what I'm seeing. I'm usually around 600-700 miles, but I've had one go as early as 400 miles (lots of hard city driving on that one).


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> Loved the price of the Ultra Gauge. The first time I let my car sit 2 weeks without driving, I came back to a dead battery. To be fair, I know there are different settings on the Ultra Gauge for shutting down. The gauge shut off, but I read it can leave the modules powered up. I just had it set with the factory default, and never tried any of the other settings. I also was surprised it wouldn't monitor any of the EGT sensors. I mainly used it to monitor coolant temp. and boost. I noticed my boost never got over 19.xxx. I had heard I should be running around 23 PSI while in overboost mode. I looked through the manual and found it only went up to 19 lbs of boost (or something like that). I have nothing else to compare it too, so maybe that is correct. I was also hoping to be able to monitor DPF load. I had read about the Ultra Gauge and I knew it wouldn't do a lot of this. It is a nice unit and had a very nice mount, and I can't complain about it for the price. I certainly wouldn't discourage people from getting it, as long as the dead battery issue can be prevented.


Interesting. I've heard about the dead battery issue, but never the boost readings being wrong. Mine has showed boost up to 23 psi. I have all factory setting on mine as well. I only added max. HP/TQ values and engine size (I think that's it) during the initial setup of the unit. My car hasn't sat for more than a day or two, but now I think I will unplug the unit if I'm out of town and I know the car won't be used for awhile.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> Interesting. I've heard about the dead battery issue, but never the boost readings being wrong. Mine has showed boost up to 23 psi. I have all factory setting on mine as well. I only added max. HP/TQ values and engine size (I think that's it) during the initial setup of the unit. My car hasn't sat for more than a day or two, but now I think I will unplug the unit if I'm out of town and I know the car won't be used for awhile.


I had added in all the info as well. I heard other people seeing around 23 PSI. I have the Ultra Gauge EM Plus. I don't know if that makes any difference or not. Also, to be fair, I haven't let it sit for 2 weeks without it plugged in either. I know it was on the dealer's lot a long time when I bought it, and it started right up, but i have no way of knowing when it had last run.I looked at the manual again and it said boost pressure is limited by the OBDII standard, and not Ultra Gauge (whatever that means), and that standard is 22.5 PSI. So I was incorrect about the maximum boost of the Ultra Gauge, but I have never seen anything over 20. Maybe it's my car. I tried it once to check out the overboost. It never dropped back after the 10 seconds (either by boost reading or seat of the pants feeling). I do think it would be wise to unplug it if you are going to be gone for a while. (Unless a charger or set of cables is handy).


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Quick update. Put the CTS on, which I really like so far. I haven't done a lot of driving. Still didn't see over 19 PSI of boost (not surprised). Went to the max values menu, showed 20. I will see what happens on my way to work tomorrow. Must just be the way it is. This car had an ECM put in it when I bought it at 100 miles. I wonder if they changed the calibration and dropped the overboost. Just a thought.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> Quick update. Put the CTS on, which I really like so far. I haven't done a lot of driving. Still didn't see over 19 PSI of boost (not surprised). Went to the max values menu, showed 20. I will see what happens on my way to work tomorrow. Must just be the way it is. This car had an ECM put in it when I bought it at 100 miles. I wonder if they changed the calibration and dropped the overboost. Just a thought.


I see up to 24 PSI on mine sometimes


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone have a good link for the exact model you're using?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

http://www.carid.com/images/edge/perfomance-chips/pdf/edge-cs-cts-manual.pdf


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cruzator, does the altitude in play in to the low boost reading you're seeing? I know the Subaru scene used to be pretty big there and they all had boost issues especially by Blackhawk.

So is everyone using the ones for the Duramax trucks? I'm finding Edge Insight CS2 #84030, Insight CTS2 #84130 and the Diesel Evolution CTS2 #85400.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Cass23VSU4 said:


> Cruzator, does the altitude in play in to the low boost reading you're seeing? I know the Subaru scene used to be pretty big there and they all had boost issues especially by Blackhawk.
> 
> So is everyone using the ones for the Duramax trucks? I'm finding Edge Insight CS2 #84030, Insight CTS2 #84130 and the Diesel Evolution CTS2 #85400.


I have the CTS 83830. I think they all will work as they just plug into the OBD2 port. I had thought about the altitude issue. That very well may be the case. I have a Dodge with a Cummins in it, and it doesn't seem to bother it. The Cruze will hit 17- 18 very easy, and then slowly will hit 19 and sometimes 20. A lot of times this is at 8000 feet in altitude or higher. The lower the altitude, the faster it seems to climb. On my Dodge I have notably higher EGT's the higher I get in altitude. I might have to head east to lower altitude and see if that's the case.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

I've seen up to 28 psi on my cruze, seems a bit high judging by everyone else's posts :uhh:


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

verstohlen said:


> I've seen up to 28 psi on my cruze, seems a bit high judging by everyone else's posts :uhh:


Yikes. That is really high. I hit 22 pretty regularly, but ever 28. Lets hope it was just a minor glitch for you.


----------

